# Micro Terrorists!!



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey there,

So I was contedly staring into my aquarium looking at all the roots and rhizomes of the ferns and plants happily observing all the little new shoots and growths when I noticed these TINY little white specs crawling and jumping around all over the place!

With a little patience and focus I can see that they're everywhere..

When I say TINY I mean *TINY*, there's no way I can capture them on my camera, I think I'd need a microscope to see them...

So the tanks a little over a month old and is planted with my BN pleco, 3 Koi Swords (fishes) and 5 Amano shrimps.. there are a few snails running around that someone told me were pond snails.

Are these little things a threat? 
Are they Shrimps? 
Do you know what they are?
Parasites?

They look like they have a tail and they can hop, crawl and swim... IMPOSSIBLE to give a better description than that because they are so tiny.

Thanks guys


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

they're probably harmless.
Do they look like any in this link?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/40061-whats-bug-how-recognize-them.html


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Could be hydra or cyclops.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/london/content/images/2006/05/12/2_400x300.jpg

harmless


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool, good to know.

I should get myself a microscope just to check them out a little better... it'd be fun.

Thanks guys


----------

